# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Pionowe kurcze gałek ocznych?

## 300frayda

Witam serdecznie! Chciałabym opisać mój problem, aby dowiedzieć się czy mam się tym przejmować i iść do specjalisty czy nie. 

Od jakiegoś czasu często miewam zawroty głowy. Są one chwilowe, dlatego nie zwracałam na nie uwagi, aż do dziś. (Przeważnie miewałam je idąc, lub stojąc). Dziś siedziałam spokojnie rozmawiając i nagle wziął mnie tak silny zawrót głowy, że myślałam że zemdleję, dodatkowo otworzyłam szeroko oczy a moje gałki oczne wykonywały strasznie szybkie ruchy w górę i w dół. Obraz trzepał mi się w górę i w dół i nie miałam nad tym żadnej kontroli, bardzo się przestraszyłam i zamknęłam powieki trzymając ręce na oczach, czułam te szybkie ruchy gałek ocznych w górę i w dół. Po chwili oczy się uspokoiły, a ja jeszcze przez 15 minut nie wstawałam bo dosyć mocno kręciło mi się w głowie.
Dodam że mam 23 lata, nie mam dzieci. Czy to Państwu coś mówi? Czy powinnam gdzieś z tym iść? Nie wiem czy okulista czy neurolog? Czy nie przejmować się tym wcale?

----------

